# 125 gal shark tank



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

hello. i have been posting for almost a month but have not ever given a full description of our 125 gal shark tank, nicknamed "the Reef Rock Inn"
vertebrates:
Snoopy the banded cat shark
Avalanche the snowflake moray eel
Fissure the much smaller snowflake moray eel
Spot the dog-faced puffer
Deb the black-tailed humbug
Nemo the ocellaris clown
Clark the clarkii clown
Cyan the blue devil damsel
Ted the blue devil damsel
The Killie Squad, 5 unidentified killiefish minnows
Jerry the blue mandarinfish

invertebrates:
Moe the big whitish feather duster tubeworm
Larry the small blue feather duster tubeworm
Curly the smaller red feather duster tubeworm
The Clam Cleaner Crew, a dozen or so clams.
a few snails
some barnacles
a colony of feeder brine shrimp that hang on to the front of the tank in a specimen container

filtration:
104 fluval canister filter
105 fluval canister filter
304 fluval canister filter
2 corner filters
1 tiger shark powerhead/filter
1 deep blue, company unknown, powerhead/filter
clams serve as biological protein skimmers

i'll upload some pics when i can, we are not really the kind of people who take alot of pictures of the tank


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

any comments?


----------



## savageAJC (Dec 3, 2008)

um nice, thats a lot of fish. you should post some pics up tho!ics:


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

here is a full tank pic: this is a cute little picture of snoopy and jerry next to eachother:


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice but...

The shark is going to eat half of them once he gets a bit larger and the first to go will be the green manderan.

The puffer will pick at your shark and is likley to pick the eyes out of your shark. They are one of the worst tank mates for carpet sharks such as your banded bamboo.

The only fish that will do well with your shark is the snowflake eel. Snowflakes and Zebras are good eels for sharing a tank with carpet sharks.

For you, your dad, and most of all your fish's bennifit you should pass this and other info I have provided in other threads to your father. I wish you luck in advancing in the hobby as starting out as a young hobbiest yourself.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

we once had a shark 2x as big as snoopy, and he never ate anybody. our shark only eats frozen cubes of squid and will eat silversides if he can swallow it before avalanche snatches it from him. we had a striped dog-face _and_ a peacock toby with the other shark and we never saw any eye-pecking behavior and i always tell my dad what info you share since you seem to be the shark expert.


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you had such good luck with sharks. Being able to house small reef fish with these guys is a big plus and also rare. I hope your puffer keeps his good personality and doesn't decide to harrase your shark.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i hope so too, and i also hope that snoopy will be like our older shark and not bother any other fish. oh, and my dad still says snoopy is a cat because he "snoops" (hence the name, snoopy), something that bamboos don't.


----------



## justin james (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL. Well your dad can call his shark anything he wants because it's his but to the world of science it is a banded bamboo shark. 

Here are a couple links to photos with the species name to go with them:

Banded bamboo shark - ReefPedia

Carpet Sharks - Bamboo, Nurse, Wobbegong, Epaulette, Whale Shark & others.

Save Our Sharks - Bamboo


----------

